

Crowdsourcing My Vacation - Entrepreneur/maker, 40 days, destination: US - a-naimi

Dear HN friends,<p>Please help me with ideas&#x2F;activities to do in the Silicon Valley and Boston area. It has been two years since I&#x27;ve had a proper vacation, and I&#x27;d like to invest my time wisely. I created an editable document listing the objectives below:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1qhDkdt6AP4f9M58DSQ3ZHYeKlxArsGGn7kCIWMJlbCs&#x2F;edit<p>I&#x27;m an aspiring entrepreneur&#x2F;maker from Saudi Arabia, 28 years old, unmarried. I&#x27;m a pretty good software developer (on the side) but I work in business development (running the coolest business incubator in the country!). I&#x27;m looking for things to do within the realm of entrepreneurship, product development, design, art, and software development.<p>I don&#x27;t mind working for ultra-cool studios&#x2F;shops&#x2F;places&#x2F;individuals for a week or so. I can offer fast-paced software development skills and mediocre business development insight. I am well-rounded and very curious. I would consider this journey a success if I 1) learn new things and 2) network with the right people.<p>I am also considering the idea of building a product in 30 days in SV and then go to China for the last 10 days to mass produce - got nothing to loose, why not try? I will evaluate this based on my options.<p>Thanks,
A. Naimi
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;anaimi.com (blog)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;burkanlabs.com (part-time startup)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter&#x2F;anaimi
======
ahmads
Clickable:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qhDkdt6AP4f9M58DSQ3ZHYeK...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qhDkdt6AP4f9M58DSQ3ZHYeKlxArsGGn7kCIWMJlbCs/edit)

------
keiferski
In Boston, definitely walk around Harvard Square and Harvard's campus. It's a
bit touristy but is really cool. MIT is a bit boring though, to be honest.
Also check out the Back Bay area.

